# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  bracing picket fence

## jaso87

hi
i have just erected a 1.5m high picket fence, the base of the posts are supported on stirrups bolted to a concrete footing, but the top of the fence still has quite a bit of movement in and out, how can i make the top of the fence more rigid?? thanks

----------


## stevoh741

concrete the posts in the ground. If they are H4 then you don't need stirrups

----------

